# Eggleston Works Andras now in my house, and you could be too...please read!



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi All:
After a lot of deliberation and hand wringing (due to price), I have just concluded the purchase of a pair of Eggleston Works Andras http://www.egglestonworks.com/andra2.htm. I have admired these speakers from afar for many a year now...so; time to move up, although I will miss my wonderful Aerial 10Ts (which are now for sale and if you're interested PM me), I do feel as though I am making the right decision. I mean how do you go wrong with the same speakers that both Paul Schaeffer and David Letterman (after Paul's high recommendation) use for listening. Truthfully, that last comment has zero to do with the purchase. I would like to tell all though that if you ever ever get a chance to hear the Egglestons...do so. These speakers are being bought primarily for music listening as I do 80% music, but they also offer unlimited "slam" for HT as well.
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Eggleston Works Andras coming to my home.*

So...dare we ask how much $$?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Eggleston Works Andras coming to my home.*

I would have nothing less than The Ivy's in my home. :whistling:

(Frequency response is from -4dB @ 13 Hz to well beyond 24,000 Hz.) :nerd:

Congratulations and look forward to hearing your thoughts on them. :T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Eggleston Works Andras coming to my home.*



> I would have nothing less than The Ivy's in my home.


Problem is most people would have to sell their home to be able to buy them!


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Eggleston Works Andras coming to my home.*

Sonnie and Mike: I know I'd have to sell my home to buy a pair of The Ivys...and as much as I'd love them, I still prefer shelter...LOL

Eugovector: Rather than state the price of these, here's a review that contains that and much more, although I did receive a discount, they still exceed the price in this article as the article is somewhat old. http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/237/index.html 
For anyone interested in my Aerial 10Ts (and if you have the cash, I can absolutely assure you that for what I sell them to you for, you will NEVER be able to buy anything that can touch them in the same financial category...I realise that's subjective, but in this case objective as well). A link to them follows. They were also Stereophiles joint speaker of the year in 1996...my pair is from 2000. This is very informative reading and also contains a fair amount of humor http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/466/
I wonder how come the last 3 days have taken forever? I think I'm suffering severe expectancy problems...relief is not far off however (~2-3 weeks)!!! There are 2 downsides...the price, and weight...each speaker is over 210#, and well over that crated, boxed and shipped.
Cheers to all,
Konky.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Eggleston Works Andras coming to my home.*

Wow Konky, those look incredible! You'll have to let us all know what you think of them when you get them set up.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Eggleston Works Andras coming to my home.*

You have no doubt purchased an awesome speaker, when I heard them I really liked what they were putting in the room, yup they are a bit expensive but you get what you pay for. some will argue that point and thats fine but I know of less than 20 speaker makers with truely great sounding premium products and you my friend own one of those speakers! I am excited to get my new midrange panels and outboard crossover from VMPS next week so I can only imagine how pumped you are. Good luck with a great choice! Cheers


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Eggleston Works Andras coming to my home.*

Chad:
Many thanks for the kind remarks. Like you, I too am disabled (and to add to that had unexpected but required heart surgery 3 weeks ago which greatly influenced my decision to purchase now while I can still hear them :T), and it's taken a great deal of "control of finances" to make myself wait until I could get one of the 2 best speakers I have ever personally heard. One of them of course is the Andra which I'm buying (bought...hehe), and the other is the prodigious Wilson WATT/Puppy. The WATT/Puppy unfortunately continues to climb the cost ladder substantially with every upgrade, be it minor or otherwise. The Andras on the other hand have remained, while costly, stable in pricing. Of course Eggleston does virtually zero advertising as opposed to Wilson's substantial ads in any and all things considered high end.
By the way, I am not saying that these 2 speakers are everyones cup of tea, and I'm well aware of the controversy that the Wilsons stimulate. I also know that there are a small number of speakers that are on par or considered better overall or in a certain sonic area; and that's fine. It's just that for me personally, these 2 float my boat like no others...
So, once again; thanks! :bigsmile: Oh, and Chad...you're not exactly playing with "pickup stix" :hail: with your awesome VMPS...Speakers I have never had the opportunity to audition, but have certainly admired from afar for many years based on extensive comments and reviews.
On a seperate note, I'm very suprised that not a single person has shown interest in my Aerial Acoustics 10T speakers. I know the economy is awful, but I'd have thought someone would have pounced on what amounts to a very good deal. Remember folks; speakers that sound awesome with music also sound awesome with movies...but you will need some pretty serious amplification to do them justice.
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Eggleston Works Andras coming to my home.*

Do you have them posted on audiogon? I think the Sophia is the sweetspot in Wilsons line up and dont think any other speaker is worth more than say 60% of MSRP. I am a Vandersteen guy at heart and would love to own a set of 5A speakers.my dad is stepping up to those from his Wood Quatro's.
Sorry to hear you too have health issues but glad you found music and quality reproduction to make your day better as I have. PM if you ever feel like chatting! Chad


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Eggleston Works Andras coming to my home.*

UPDATE: They are complete and have been loaded and shipped. Now that I have no fingernails left.
Gosh I haven't had this kind of anticipation in years!
C'mon baby let the good times roll...
Were I younger, I think I'd require a sedative...LOL


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Eggleston Works Andras coming to my home.*

Well, the Eggleston Works Andras *are in my house* and hooked up. I plan on doing an extensive review for the folks that truly care what music as well as high concussion explosions sound like within a few weeks.

Let me just briefly say that within 5 minutes I had determined that these speakers were absolutely the best I had ever heard. Now, I know a lot of you will say "yeah dude they're 20K+ a pair; they should be the best you've ever heard". And to some degree those folks have a point...that said; I have heard speakers well over 100K a pair that could not touch what I am hearing in my living room. About the most descriptive thing I can say so far is that there is absolutely no indication that there is a speaker of any type, shape or sort in my listening room...simply musicians at their very best! Some of you know that I am well used to fairly good to excellent speakers...I'm about to put my beloved Aerial Acoustics 10Ts up for sale...but I have never (and yep, that includes my much dreamt of and highly coveted Wilson Audio WATT/puppies) in my life heard anything even close. 

Now, here's an offer. I should be done in about a week, and anyone that's a member of this "shack" will then be welcome on a one day one time basis to come by and "review" so to speak these incredible feats of love and engineering. I hope no one takes this offer the wrong way...I am NOT trying to show off, I am merely trying to show that yes, absolutely, there is a difference and it is NOT subtle. I will post when I am almost ready to do this and I really really do hope that I get some responses...it'll help to reinforce my belief that people do love music and are interested in hearing what a "Lamborghini" of the speaker world can do. No, I am not runing them with 10K+ amps, although I certainly wish I was at least using Parasound JC1 monoblocks. I am in fact using a single chassis stereo Parasound HCA-2200 mkII which puts out 220wpc into 8 ohms and 400wpc into 4 ohms...while running 60 amperes continuous and 90 ampere peaks on a dedicated 20 amp line. My front ends are all Parasound, Sony and/or Toshiba, so nothing fancy there either. Do know that I can and will switch to 7.2 during the sessions for those into films more than music. For a detailed list of my other equipment, simply check my public profile.

I do encourage those of you that would like to attend to pm me or list yourself here and I will get in touch with you. I also encourage you to bring your favorite DVD and/or CDs (that said I do retain the final word as to what is and will be played in case of any arguments). Please remember; this is NOT a demo of an SVS PB13 plus subwoofer, or a demo in any way as to see who's sub can kick the loudest and lowest. It is a demo and critical listening session of what is considered one of the finest full range speakers in the world regardless of price. It is not often one has the opportunity to hear such marvels (I believe there are only 20 dealers in North America, and you cannot imagine how long I have wanted these and how proud I now am to own them from the first time I ever heard them). I cannot accomodate more than 10 people, and that will be in 2 separate lstening sessions of 5 people per, but I think we can all have fun, 5 can talk and discuss while 5 listen and smile and most importantly as I said: Get to meet and know each other, and HAVE FUN!!!. This is not about "mine sounds better than yours...nah nah nah", it is not about "double blind" testing or testing of any sort other than one's ears and yours and others ability to listen. It is about the appreciation of the exquisite reproduction of music, and is for those that enjoy such things. Of course it is entirely possible that I will get no responses which will be truly sad as I cannot believe that anyone living within an hour of Canton, GA would pass this opportunity up. Also gentlemen, it gives us the opportunity to meet and discuss our favorite topic...all things audio and video. In order to be invited you will have to post or pm me and when I pm you, you have to be willing to give a verifiable name, address and phone number just so that I know you are who you say you are. If you are not a member here and/or have not been here long enough to post at least 20 posts, then unfortunately I must decline your desire to attend for reasons that should be obvious.
Let me hear from you if you're interested...I do know of a few that live fairly close and am interested to see what reaction or response if any I will receive from them...I do hope it wil be positive and that a good time will be had by all. I will provide snacks and non alcoholic beverages.

I'm afraid that I do NOT have any way to play vinyl any longer, and for that I apologize, but that's just how it is...I still think we can have a blast.

LET ME HEAR FROM YOU!!!!!!


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Eggleston Works Andras coming to my home.*

While I may still do a small review, due to the complete lack of interest in hearing these wonderful speakers; I've cancelled the event. Apparently I am in such a minority here that there lacks interest by even one other person in this area of North Georgia as to how speakers like this sound.
Enjoy the explosions folks...they're really cheap to reproduce, require absolutely no knowledge or interest in music...How bloody sad a situation this is. I can report some good news though: The boring speakers are to say the least absolutely fantastic!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Eggleston Works Andras coming to my home.*



conchyjoe7 said:


> Apparently I am in such a minority here that there lacks interest by even one other person in this area of North Georgia as to how speakers like this sound.


I wouldn't take any offense to it, there just aren't many people in your area who would see that post and be interested in a listen. I for one would love to hear your speakers, but I'm a bit far.

Please do a review! Many here who can't make it over for a listen would love to read your thoughts.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I sent out an email to our Atlanta members, which only 52 actually have "Atlanta" in their location field.


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

conchyjoe7: I'd be interested in hearing your new speakers - this time of year gets a bit crazy, but I'm sure we could come up with a few dates that would work out.

Gary


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Gary...maybe another time. As of now, the little listening is officially cancelled.
Thanks for trying Sonnie!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------

